# Rooster? Maybe?



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

I have 4 RIR's that are 3 months old. All 4 are supposed to be hens. But, one of them has a comb that is 2 to 3 times taller than the other 3. What are the chances this is going to be a rooster? To early to tell???


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

kenkirkley said:


> I have 4 RIR's that are 3 months old. All 4 are supposed to be hens. But, one of them has a comb that is 2 to 3 times taller than the other 3. What are the chances this is going to be a rooster? To early to tell???


Take a pic please?


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Take a pic please?


If I can catch him/her still long enough!


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

*Pictures*

Here are some pics. What do you think???


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Rooster!!!


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

kenkirkley said:


> Here are some pics. What do you think???


What are the rooster signs other than the comb???


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

The facial coloring is darker, beak is deeper in color, wattles starting to form, hackle feather shape.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My vote is Roo.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

kenkirkley said:


> What are the rooster signs other than the comb???


The spurs were a dead giveaway.


----------

